# For those whose paid full price on 5d III, how do you feel about the price drop?



## Dylan777 (Sep 16, 2012)

For those whose paid full price on 5D III, how do you feel about the 5D III price drop at Adorama Ebay store?

I'll go first. I'm one of the millions people placed a pre-order right after the announcement - YES the very 1st patch with "light leak" ;D ;D issues....I have mixed feeling for Canon when I saw the price drop.

First, I'm happy for those jumped on this deal for $2749 from an AUTHORIZED DEALER with full 1 year US warranty. I would do the same - TRUST ME.

Second, this is just me - Canon allows or accepts the price drop nearly 25% on a 6 months old body....THAT IS NOT RIGHT. This is a lesson & learn for me.

Am I going to place another pre-order with Canon in the future???? am I going to continuous with Canon products??? Time will tell.

What about you? how do you feel?

Dylan


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: For those who paid full price on 5d III, how do you feel about the price drop?*

I don't care. I've been using mine heavily since April and so in my mind's eye I've gotten to use perhaps Canon's 2nd best camera for an extra 5 months, especially in peak sunlight months. Worth the price for me and no offense to anybody and I really mean no offense to anybody, but when you have a pair of 1DX's and a 5D3, 3400 vs 2800 doesn't really mean a whole lot.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 16, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Second, this is just me - Canon allows or accepts the price drop nearly 25% on a 6 months old body....THAT IS NOT RIGHT. This is a lesson & learn for me.



Canon is not about making friends, but earning money. And the simple fact is that in spite of all forum noise the 5d3 was tremendously overpriced on release, so it's no surprise the price drops faster than comparable bodies in the past. Better hope they won't release a 5d4 (really more dr/iso, red lights in servo af, af pixels on sensor, uncompressed video, faster sd slot) in another 6 month time :-> ... but if you got good shots during the last half year, maybe it was worth $100 a month?


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 16, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Second, this is just me - Canon allows or accepts the price drop nearly 25% on a 6 months old body....THAT IS NOT RIGHT. This is a lesson & learn for me.
> ...



Compared to my previous 5D II, I enjoy the 5D III very much.

I do expect the price drop($100-$200) when I place a pre-order, not $750 within 6 months.


----------



## drjlo (Sep 16, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> I do expect the price drop($100-$200) when I place a pre-order, not $750 within 6 months.



Exactly. I did expect a couple hundred $ drop within first 6 months or so, especially towards the Holidays, but not $750. It's actually a lot of money, some of which I could have used toward other things needed in life


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 16, 2012)

Anyone else ticked off that a couple weeks ago, there was a brief $50 price drop on the 1D X at Amazon?!?

8)


----------



## DzPhotography (Sep 16, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Anyone else ticked off that a couple weeks ago, there was a brief $50 price drop on the 1D X at Amazon?!?
> 
> 8)


Neuro, here in Belgium there's about 500 EUR price drop on the 1DX


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 16, 2012)

I returned my 5D MK III in April, after deciding that it was a excellent camera, but I did not like the unlighted AF points not the price. I decided that I would try a D800 and ordered one locally. Meanwhile, I added a few high end Nikon lenses bought off the local Craigslist to my collection, the Camera arrived in short order, while buyers were still waiting elsewhere. I ren about 1100 shots thru it, but decided that while it was a very good camera, lenses from Nikon to match it were hard to come by, my 24-70mm f/2.8G, while sharper than the Canon 24-70mm MK I, had horrible CA, and was not all that good. Then, when looking for somethinng to match my 24-105mmL, my 135mm L, my 100-400mm L, and a couple of others that I was not going to be happy with the lens availability, so I sold it on ebay for a profit.
I bought a very low actuation refurb 5D MK II thru CLP for $1400 (they went up to $1550 the next day), and it now has 735 actuations and is a wonderful Body.
When I saw the $2750 price along with 55 ebay bucks as well, I jumped. I just finished listing my 5D MK II for sale on Craigslist.


----------



## Senor Pentax (Sep 16, 2012)

I didn't see the price drop. I'm in the market for a 5DMIII and would love to save some $$$.

Can you post the link?

Thanks!


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 16, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Anyone else ticked off that a couple weeks ago, there was a brief $50 price drop on the 1D X at Amazon?!?
> 
> 8)



Aww crap! I jumped the gun too early!!


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 16, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Anyone else ticked off that a couple weeks ago, there was a brief $50 price drop on the 1D X at Amazon?!?
> 
> 8)



Thanks Neuro...I feel better now


----------



## Viggo (Sep 16, 2012)

If you buy a new camera as soon as it is available are you really seriously thinking THAT would be the price for the next three years??

No I don't care!


----------



## Waterloo (Sep 16, 2012)

Isn't it the price you pay for being a "first adopter"?

What ticks me off is seeing Bluray discs that I payed near full price for in the $7 bargain bin at Walmart.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 16, 2012)

Senor Pentax said:


> I didn't see the price drop. I'm in the market for a 5DMIII and would love to save some $$$.
> 
> Can you post the link?
> 
> Thanks!


The sale ended after one day. They accomplished helping Canon or themselves to reduce inventory, and now the price is back up. However, if you check sites like Canon Price Watch every day, you might grab one of the sales like this.
Right Now, PMI digital has the lowest Authorized seller price at $3200.
http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/03868/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-price.html


----------



## pedro (Sep 16, 2012)

I bought it three weeks ago for 3.6k CHF at a brick and mortar store. 
After a grease issue on my old 30D I purchased back in 2007 and a rude letter from a canon rep after sending it in, I said to myself that I'll never buy a camera body online again. 
So this time, I went to a shop in a town nearby. I met friendly people who were shocked when I told them my 30D within warranty issue. 
So I paid a premium of 3.6k CHF for it, but I've seen the face of the person who sold it to me, I know her name, and she's there to send that baby in for me, whenever there is an issue. 
They gave my a short intro to it and will update the firmware if needed. 
Although the price tag is quite higher than the current 3.1k CHF body only offers online , I prefer this over another online nightmare. It pays off well as I feel more save than back in 2007.


Therefore: No regrets, as the 5D3 is a too much of a camera to have a bad technical back up!

Buy it as low as ever possible, your online warranty conditions might be better than ours.

Cheers, Pedro


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 16, 2012)

Viggo said:


> If you buy a new camera as soon as it is available are you really seriously thinking THAT would be the price for the next three years??
> 
> No I don't care!



Of course not, but not $750 after *6MONTHS* from the release date.


----------



## Brymills (Sep 16, 2012)

In the UK the Nikon D800 has dropped by a similar amount - 2600 UKP - 2100 UKP, 5D3 - 3000 UKP - 2500 UKP. Another month or so and I'll be putting my order in for a 5D 3 to augment my 7D.


----------



## victorwol (Sep 16, 2012)

I do not care. I got my camera when I wanted it, they are always going to keep going down. If one is going to keep things going down, never going to get it, and a new one will be out and the previous one is going to be even cheaper.. etc etc.... just want something, and you can afford it. Just get it and enjoy it without thinking about the price.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 16, 2012)

I am happy with my purchase (got mine early july). I have so far shot 7 weddings with it, and a bunch of other assignments. Would my clients have been as wow'ed by my 7D? Who knows, maybe. But, if I had not bought one, my options would have been --- rental ---

if i were to rent one for each of the 7 weddings that would run me $800-1300 depending on how i did the rentals (one big period of time or split up). So based on that, yeah it's worth it.


----------



## Axilrod (Sep 16, 2012)

I paid $37xx with tax at my local shop, but I got one of the very first preorders the received. I didn't feel that it was overpriced, but seeing it drop almost $1k less than I paid for it is somewhat annoying. I thought it would take at least until the end of the year before it dropped below $3k. 

It's always nice knowing that if things get bad you can sell your camera gear with minimal losses. I thought "oh well I can always get $3000-$3200 if I need it." Now what could I get for it? Maybe $2500?

Oh well, I guess I'll learn next time. But hell the 5DII was still selling for $2200 used before the 5D3 came out and it was what, $2800 new? I was going to buy the 24-70 II but I guess I'll just wait until Christmas and pick one up for $1500.


----------



## Axilrod (Sep 16, 2012)

Viggo said:


> If you buy a new camera as soon as it is available are you really seriously thinking THAT would be the price for the next three years??
> 
> No I don't care!



No not at all, but I thought it wouldn't drop below $3k until the holidays at the earliest. I mean seriously, if someone had come on this forum 6 months ago saying the 5D3 would be $750 less 6 months from now everyone would have laughed at them.


----------



## Taemobig (Sep 16, 2012)

As a professional, its easily justifiable to not feel bad about the price drop. I pre-ordered the camera right when it was announced. I've had the 5d Mk3 since it was released and I've done countless shoots with it. I mainly work for a clothing company based in Southern California, as an in-house photographer and I also do freelance work.

I do a minimum of 3 shoots a week. I could have used my old 5d mk2 instead and the results would probably be the same, but the upgrades of the new 5d mk3 has made my job a lot easier. The AF alone was worth it.

But if I was looking at it in the point of view of an amateur/enthusiast, especially if they only shoot for fun, then I would find it unfair.


----------



## steliosk (Sep 16, 2012)

its simple!

IT DOESN'T SELL the way as 5D 2 used to sell like crazy, and within the 6D nearby the block, canon has no choice to drop the price.

5D 3 is a camera that draws attention. However the price is still high and overated.
- For professionals who want to make an investment for their work the price doesn't matter.
- For photography lovers it does matter because after 4 years they will see their beloved money spent on something that comes with the mark III tag instad of a brand mark IV at the same or maybe above the cost of 5D III of 2012.

if canon cares about profit, and has a pulse on worlds economic crisis should drop the prices in order to get more sales... if not, more people will buy D800 and D600 and especially new photographers that got dazzled from Nikon prices and specs.

i wonder what's canon's strategy here?
aiming at old customers who want just to upgrade and forgetting new customers as well?


----------



## Jotho (Sep 16, 2012)

I paid 3300USD where I live, now it's down to 2900 here. I. am an enthusiast. I had the money and I wanted the camera, simple as that. You have to expect to lose money on buying equipment like this. But it gives back a lot of joy in the other end.


----------



## Phenix205 (Sep 17, 2012)

I preordered mine on the announcement day and received it on March 26. Yes, I still remember the date it arrived and I took that day off to test it out. Then came the light leak "issue", followed by insane price drops just 5 months later. I'd be lying if it didn't bother me at all. 

But we can't say right or wrong about the decision made in the past based on today's situation. That "if I had known..." scenario never exists. In my personal situation, I needed it because my 20D had 80,000 clicks and was near death. I was waiting for the 5d3 for quite a while. The 61 points AF system immediately grabbed me ( the reason I passed 5D2 was mainly because of its not so great AF performance and my wife gave me a firm "No" to 7D because she knew I would get a full frame sooner or later). Am I happy with the camera? Absolutely. I've been using it a few times a week and have shot thousands of memorable photos of my two little girls. So I paid extra price for the priceless moments of my family. From this point of view, it worths every penny!

Happy shooting, folks. Forget about how much you paid for it. The more pictures you take, the more values you get out of it.


----------



## Martin (Sep 17, 2012)

steliosk said:


> i wonder what's canon's strategy here?
> aiming at old customers who want just to upgrade and forgetting new customers as well?



Well, I have the same feeling, that Canon is focused on old and loyal customers who are already well equipped with their gear. I do not think that there are many newcomers who choose Canon over Nikon. There are some arguments like 1.2 optics or 135L, but I think that we will probably see similar stuff developed by competition or maybe it is not so important. Nikon has already a really good lens, but theirs sensors are outstanding. It seems the canon policy is very careful during crisis, on the other side, the global crisis is a time, when the market share could change, so to summarize-I do not understand why Canon set relatively high prices, imo overpricing products, which are assembled from old school parts in areas when others make such progress and we only see progress in areas already well developed by the competition like AF. Their almost sell the same products twice or more. You can call it in a marketing way-"conservative approach", but as a customer I would call it-greed. Maybe their main and only goal is to maximize margin, profit, cash etc following a short term policy or maybe their research assets are not sufficient enough to develop in other important important areas. Maybe they follow Apple policy, as there is no real WOW considering iphone 5. No revolution, small evolution an, relatively, very high price increase which is hard to be justified.


----------



## FunPhotons (Sep 17, 2012)

I missed the window on the 5DMKIII Adorama eBay auction but no matter. While that is a more reasonable price for this camera I'm still not interested. My 5DMKII is good enough. If I had bought it I'd be unhappy with the deals.


----------



## AAPhotog (Sep 17, 2012)

I feel horrible! 25% in a few months smh


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 17, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> For those whose paid full price on 5D III, how do you feel about the 5D III price drop at Adorama Ebay store?
> 
> Dylan



I'm not sure the Adorama Ebay offer is legitimate. Adorama has a perfectly good website. The current price there is $3949. Why would Adorama create an alternate sales channel with a much lower price? I doubt that selling via Ebay lowers Adorama costs to that extent and I certainly don't think that Canon is cutting their price to Adorama when selling via Ebay.

As for how I feel, when I ordered the camera this past Spring, I asked myself how I would feel if it cost $3000 in December. I decided I could live with it.

Update: Correction, $3459


----------



## frozengogo (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh well. I waited years for an upgrade, so it was time and I didn't want to wait. I have shots from my daughters musical this spring and backpacking trip this summer that my old Rebel XT would not have captured (both low light & high ISO situations). My wife saw the pictures after the musical and stopped complaining about the price.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 17, 2012)

The Adorama auction closed back up at $3,459.

This thread is hugely misleading as there isn't a true market wide price drop. I do not feel jipped in the least, i've loved every second shooting with my 5D3 since March and I just got back from a nice trip to Europe with it.


----------



## DB (Sep 17, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > If you buy a new camera as soon as it is available are you really seriously thinking THAT would be the price for the next three years??
> ...



True, but you have to factor in the fact that the 5D3 was overvalued to begin with - remember the consensus price talk on CR before Easter was $2999 - so it was 20% overpriced to begin with. Now it shed another 10-15% which is the 'early adopter' premium (or you could say the Pre-Order 'I must have it now!' excess, or as economists' say "the wanting of waiting").


----------



## scokar (Sep 17, 2012)

Bob Howland said:


> I'm not sure the Adorama Ebay offer is legitimate
> 
> [ ... ]



it is as legitimate as it can get other than a hand deliver by Haruo Murase with personal instruction by Masami Kawasaki.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 17, 2012)

Tammy said:


> The Adorama auction closed back up at $3,459.
> 
> This thread is hugely misleading as there isn't a true market wide price drop. I do not feel jipped in the least, i've loved every second shooting with my 5D3 since March and I just got back from a nice trip to Europe with it.



HAHA...love it +100!!! One place offers a limited time offer and you get this type of thread! Agreed agreed agreed!

I said this on another thread, will say it again here. on the business side of a photographers life, undercutting your competition is generally frowned upon. Now I don't know for sure if nikon is selling the d800 at a lloss, or if the cost is just defrayed that much due to their deal with sony - but I use this analogy. Wedding photographer A set's their price for value at $3500. Wedding photographer B is just as skilled, but decided to undercut A by offering a similar package at $3000. Now if you read many pro forums, Photographer B isn't exactly respected for that. and it kind of forces photographer A into 2 choices -- lower their cost to compete, or, stick to your guns and keep the rate the same and hope that clients see your value and go with it.

Is it that much different for those that sell us the tools to do our craft?


----------



## Bob Howland (Sep 17, 2012)

scokar said:


> Bob Howland said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure the Adorama Ebay offer is legitimate
> ...



Who are they?


----------



## nonac (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm not real happy about it since I just bought mine about 5 weeks ago. I think it will hurt Canon a little because I, as well as others I'm sure, will NEVER buy their new gear until at least 6-12 months after release. I didn't need mine right away; however, I never dreamed that it would drop that much in that short time frame. They should not have overpriced it to begin with!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 17, 2012)

Bob Howland said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > For those whose paid full price on 5D III, how do you feel about the 5D III price drop at Adorama Ebay store?
> ...


Selling via ebay certainly doesn't lower Adorama's selling costs. They get a big break off ebay comissions and paypal comissions based on sales volume (I get a measly 20%). Adorama also sells on Amazon, and that likely costs them more as well. However, keeping sales at a high volume also generates not only incentives, but you are the first to get new products as they are delivered.
Selling indirectly through ebay is a way for Canon to blow out excess inventory without dropping MSRP or having low prices advertised on websites. You can see by the comments here that some are not believing the deal, so the impact on Canon is less. Having bought from Adorama on ebay for years, including when Microsoft Bing was giving 25% cash rebates for Ebay Purchases, I am sure that my purchase is legit. (I received the tracking number this morning).
I do the same with my web store. I sell on the web, thru ebay, thru some other web sites, and soon on Amazon. Keeping volume up is very important and generates more overall profit.


----------



## papa-razzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tammy said:


> The Adorama auction closed back up at $3,459.
> 
> This thread is hugely misleading as there isn't a true market wide price drop. I do not feel jipped in the least, i've loved every second shooting with my 5D3 since March and I just got back from a nice trip to Europe with it.



+1

This was a 1 day event on ebay by a vendor - not even on their own website - not a price drop by Canon.
What if I said my neighbor pre-ordered from 3 different vendors and ended up selling one of the extras to me for $3k? Sometimes deals happen.

This is a camera, you didn't buy it like a stock expecting it to go up in value over time. Market conditions & competitive pressure will dictate what price Canon can charge.

If you felt it was a good decision for you to purchase the camera for the price you did at the time you did - then that was YOUR decision. If you thought the price was too high or the price would drop after 6-12 months, you should have waited or not made the purchase. I doubt any of you purchased the camera thinking - "I will only be happy with my purchase if the price doesn't drop much below what I paid for at least a year".

Really people. So much sour grapes over a decision you made yourself.


----------



## awinphoto (Sep 17, 2012)

Camera has worked like a champ for me and love what it can do. Yeah it can always have been cheaper but love that I got the jobs I got and fully learned the system rather than waiting. No complaints. Wasn't a victim and bought it fully aware and knew what would happen eventually so I'm cool


----------



## beckstoy (Sep 17, 2012)

I, for one, don't think about it. Maybe I ended up paying a couple of hundred more overall, but HEY! I've been shooting with it for five months now, and my business is awesome because of it! 

If I wasn't a photo pro, but rather a casual shooter, I'd obsess about this. When I'm earning $ and building my reputation with it, I don't even consider it.


----------



## AAPhotog (Sep 17, 2012)

I tried to sell mine for 3,000 on CL a few weeks ago. Didn't get one single bite.
they are going for about 2800 around here. Many of them claiming to be unopened boxes


----------



## iso79 (Sep 17, 2012)

Price drop or no, it wouldn't have made a difference since I live in NYC and would have had to pay taxes on top of it. Luckily I bought my Mark III from Crutchfield with no taxes and free shipping when it first came out.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 17, 2012)

Bob Howland said:


> I'm not sure the Adorama Ebay offer is legitimate.



I had a similar concern with a previous purchase (a Lowepro bag that was ~25% cheaper on Adorama's eBay storefront). The concern was compounded by the fact that I don't use eBay. I contacted Adorama directly, confirmed their eBay storefront is completely legitimate, and was also informed that with a phone order placed with Adorama's regular number, they would honor the eBay pricing. It turned out I got an even better deal - the eBay offer did not include shipping, but Adorama honored the lower price, and didn't charge for shipping (probably because the full price item shipped free).


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 17, 2012)

Adorama is actually really, really good.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 17, 2012)

The 5D Mark III is MMAP priced... Adorama does the eBay thing to get around that by not actually having it on their site. That's why the deals don't last long.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 17, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> The 5D Mark III is MMAP priced...



Um, for the simple german people like me ... what is mmap? Does it apply in europe, too? Will it change anytime soon, whatever it is :-o ?


----------



## Canon-F1 (Sep 17, 2012)

if canon gets a bloody nose with it´s overpriced strategy.. im all for it!!
i said it when the 5D MK3 was announced .. i will not buy it as long as it cost more then 2500$.


and that translates to 2500 EURO (!) here in europe.


----------



## ablearcher (Sep 17, 2012)

It was obvious that MKIII was heavily overpriced right from the start. Plus everyone knew the price for D800 and MKII. So I just assume that whoever paid full MSRP for MKIII in spring made an informed decision to pay more, a lot more than this cam is worth. We all have different needs for our cameras, so I'm sure many early adopters had enough reasons to justify paying full MSRP. But for the rest - live and learn. Maybe next time companies like Canon will not milk as many loyal customers as Canon did with MKIII. I think 2012 was the worst year in terms of canonites switching to Nikon. Hopefully Canon will learn from this too and will change their marketing team for the next year products.

Time will tell, but the street price of 6D might fall even faster. In fact, I think it started falling already, even before this cam is available for purchase...


----------



## ippikiokami (Sep 17, 2012)

I've shot around 30k photos since I've gotten my 5d III and I would say in about 20k of them I've taken advantage of the advances that this camera brings (even over my 1d4)

Money well spent.


----------



## kirispupis (Sep 17, 2012)

My, what a scandalous title for a discussion. If you are one of those folks who spend a tremendous amount on gear that you then take out once in awhile and state "look how nice a camera I have!" and once in awhile get out and take photos that you think are awesome but are really a waste of a perfectly good hard drive then yes, I can understand your anger that a few individuals who waited awhile managed to find a deal online.

As someone who actually uses my 5D3, I certainly have no remorse. Since picking my camera up in the beginning of April I have taken over 20k shots, travelling with it to Dubai and Tuscany and getting a number of shots I would have had no chance with on my old 5D2 or 7D.

If I wanted to I could easily sell these shots to make up for the drop in price. Seriously, rather than concentrate on discussions like this, just get out and photograph.


----------



## jalbfb (Sep 17, 2012)

Meh...


----------



## unfocused (Sep 17, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > The 5D Mark III is MMAP priced...
> ...



I think it means Manufacturer's Minimum Advertised Price. It means that dealers cannot advertise a price below a minimum set by the manufacturer. It can be sold below that price, but can't be advertised below it. So, that is why sometimes you see a button that says "add to cart for final price." Or, there will be a link on Canon Rumors, Photo Rumors or Canon Price Watch that if you click on it you get sent to a page with a lower price than on Adorama's or B&H's regular site; and why they may sell something on eBay at a lower price than advertised on their website.

It is also why, during rebates, the prices get jacked up. In order to participate in the rebate, the retailer has to honor the minimum advertised price, even if they were selling it for less than that a week before.

My understanding. Someone with more knowledge can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 17, 2012)

kirispupis said:


> My, what a scandalous title for a discussion. If you are one of those folks who spend a tremendous amount on gear that you then take out once in awhile and state "look how nice a camera I have!" and once in awhile get out and take photos that you think are awesome but are really a waste of a perfectly good hard drive then yes, I can understand your anger that a few individuals who waited awhile managed to find a deal online.
> 
> As someone who actually uses my 5D3, I certainly have no remorse. Since picking my camera up in the beginning of April I have taken over 20k shots, travelling with it to Dubai and Tuscany and getting a number of shots I would have had no chance with on my old 5D2 or 7D.
> 
> If I wanted to I could easily sell these shots to make up for the drop in price. Seriously, rather than concentrate on discussions like this, just get out and photograph.



Even worse, the price drop was "One Day Only."


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 17, 2012)

unfocused said:


> I think it means Manufacturer's Minimum Advertised Price.



Thx for explaining


----------



## TriGGy (Sep 17, 2012)

I have no regrets buying the 5DM3 a month ago - I have been loving the camera more everytime I use it. Sure the $750 could have bought me an iPad. I have taken lots of high ISO pics that could have not been done satisfactorally with the 7D, and each time I review those pics they bring a huge smile on my face. 

I am happy for the other folks who took advantage of the one-day bargain.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 18, 2012)

The 5DIII was over priced at launch, but not by Canon....it was the greedy retailers who wouldn't discount. Everyone here in the UK was selling at RRP. Now that there's more competition, sellers are shifting boxes at less than rrp...but the UK price is still over inflated. I can get a new 5DIII including UK VAT (20%) from a seller in Jersey for £2300, that's still way below any one in the UK is selling and these guys still make a nice profit...lol! My EX 600 RT cost me £425....best shop price was £699 at the time. 
I've had my 5DIII since launch...I seem to have been the first guy in my area who had one and I've racked up 18K shots on mine. A lot of these are wedding work, but a number of them are from some Birding and landscape work...for Birding, the AF is marvelous. Better than a 1DsIII in my humble op.


----------



## K3nt (Sep 18, 2012)

Don't know if anyone's interested but the 5D3 is on sale here in Finland at 2799eur including and extra battery pack.
They have a kit with the 24-105mm f/4L IS USM lens for 3799eur, which does not seem like such a bargain as the lens can be had for way less than 1000eur.

http://www.digitarvike.fi

PS. I am not affiliated with this dealer, I just stumbled on to their website looking for some other stuff.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 18, 2012)

K3nt said:


> Don't know if anyone's interested but the 5D3 is on sale here in Finland at 2799eur including and extra battery pack.



Though my finnish is past its prime  this sounds quite interesting - if there aren't any hidden catches like €100 shipping costs or a waiting time of 1 month until delivery when all other shops sell it @€2800 too. 

Btw: Everywhere else the 5d3 AND 5d2 price jumped up €100 after the 6d announcement, and the 5d3 is often out of stock :-(


----------



## K3nt (Sep 18, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> K3nt said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know if anyone's interested but the 5D3 is on sale here in Finland at 2799eur including and extra battery pack.
> ...



I check their website and they state they have 5+ units in stock.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 18, 2012)

K3nt said:


> I check their website and they state they have 5+ units in stock.



I checked the local retailers in Berlin. But if some budget online shop says "5+ units in stock" it doesn't mean anything since it cannot be disproven, a common business model to attract customers. That's why there's such a high fee for payment on delivery in contrast to up front...


----------



## Eimajm (Sep 18, 2012)

Everyone surely knows than when a product is released it is priced above the market value with the intention of dropping it later. This happens with every new product, those who bought it at the release price are prepared to pay the higher premium. The price drop was expected as is with every other body and lens.


----------



## Longvision (Sep 18, 2012)

Wasn't the Adorama Ebay offer a one day special ? You can't take that as the current price standard, then.

That being said, I'm pretty sure more and more bargains are going to show up.

I purchased my 5DIII in june for 3299€ from a brick and mortar store, within walking distance from my home, with a 4y extended warranty at no extra cost. I don't spend that kind of money on an item all that often, so I'd rather have the added security of having a real person next door to take my camera to in case something goes wrong. 

Am I concerned about the price drop ? No. I love the camera, have a number of pictures I'm really happy with already, and I knew right from the moment I paid for it that a price drop within weeks was very likely. The time I didn't spend waiting and looking around for a better deal I spent taking pictures. The subsequent extra cost was worth it, in my opinion.


----------



## aj1575 (Sep 18, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> I have mixed feeling for Canon when I saw the price drop.
> 
> Second, this is just me - Canon allows or accepts the price drop nearly 25% on a 6 months old body....THAT IS NOT RIGHT. This is a lesson & learn for me.
> 
> Am I going to place another pre-order with Canon in the future???? am I going to continuous with Canon products??? Time will tell.



This is nothin new. There are websites dedicated to monitor the prices of tech products. A short look there will reveal, that it is not wise to order a product as soon as it is announced, simply because you have to pay a premium to be one of the first to have this product.
My advice, wait at least 3 month after the introduction, with a product, that has shipping problems in the beginning (like the 5D3, wait even longer)

Should you order the 6D now for 2100$ ? Well if you have spare money then go on, but wait for 3-5 month, and you can get it for 1800$. Wait another year, it will be down to 1500-1600$. You won't be among the first to have the brand new camera, and you have to live a little bit longer with your old one, but it will save you money (and the quality should also be better of the later produced cameras).

As long as there are so many people out there, who always like to have the newest toys, companies will charge you extra.


----------



## ro_n (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm fine with paying the full prize for this wonderful camera.

Always looking forward, never looking back... ;D


----------



## Maui5150 (Sep 18, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> For those whose paid full price on 5D III, how do you feel about the 5D III price drop at Adorama Ebay store?
> 
> I'll go first. I'm one of the millions people placed a pre-order right after the announcement - YES the very 1st patch with "light leak" ;D ;D issues....I have mixed feeling for Canon when I saw the price drop.
> 
> ...



What exactly is your point?

Very rarely, if at all does the price of an electronic device RISE over say a 6 month period, especially where a lifespan of a product cycle is around 3 years before a replacement/upgrade is released. 

What was the price of the 5D MKII when it was released? What was its "price" 8 months ago? What is it today? Maybe we can ask the folks who paid $2199 for a 5D MK II November who can now get it for what the Refurb price was. 

In fact, I would not be surprised if come November, both cameras can be had for $100 - $200 less.

Early adopters ALWAYS pay a higher price for early use. To most, they are paying to step up sooner than waiting for the price to fall into the sweet spot which generally does not come for about 14 months


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 18, 2012)

Yep, its just the name of the game. I bought a 42" TV about 4 years ago for what I can get a 55" TV for now. Should I be ticked at Sony? 

Also, it just amazes me that people talk abou the Ebay deals on these MKIIIs like its a price drop. Its not. The price has not dropped. There have been a few, very limited deals. It would be like saying Canon raised the launch price for the MKIII because people were paying more than MSRP to be among the first to have them. There was no increase then, there is no drop now. Maybe we should be mad at some stores for running a sale?

Sheesh.

-Brian


----------



## PerfectSavage (Sep 18, 2012)

Clearly this was either a grey-market camera (which Adorama is famous for but always clearly states) or a mistake. The price on Adorama's eBay store is back to regular price. 

Who cares anyway? If you bought the camera on day one, or even at ABOVE list price from someone who had an early model then you clearly did your own cost-benefit analysis and deemed it WORTH IT. To some it wasn't worth it and they didn't buy it, to others it was worth twice the price and they bought two. What happens afterward is none of your business, it's a free market...and a camera is a depreciable asset...just like a TV, PC or a car for that matter.

Moreover, the list price hasn't officially changed so this is a moot topic really isn't it?


----------



## kiniro (Sep 18, 2012)

The price for the 5d III dropped? Damn! They should fire the CEO of Canon's DSLR Division for this one also.


----------



## awinphoto (Sep 18, 2012)

To me, it was a business decision and while i'm sure I could have gotten similar shots with my other cameras as I do with the 5d3, the 5d3 makes life so much easier and more efficient... To me, its worth every penny and best of all, next april I get to write every penny of it off in taxes... It already has paid for itself in jobs and every job going forward is funding paychecks and future expenses... lenses, monopods, lights, etc... Yes prices will always drop but as I mentioned before, we all KNEW that fact when we bought the camera... we expected it, so we shouldn't be butt hurt when it happens. For me, personally, this was the single biggest purchase I've made other than my education, within the photography industry, and I dont regret it one bit... (just dont ask my wife the same question, haha)


----------



## NormanBates (Sep 18, 2012)

Eimajm said:


> Everyone surely knows than when a product is released it is priced above the market value with the intention of dropping it later. This happens with every new product, those who bought it at the release price are prepared to pay the higher premium. The price drop was expected as is with every other body and lens.



I see many posts similar to that in this thread.

I have to point out a few things:

* Some of us said, a few months back, that the price would fall at least to match the D800 price. Most early adopters said that was nonsense.

* If that is so common and happens every time, how come it didn't happen to the D800?

Truth is, the D800 is the winner in this round, and the 5D3 had to fall down in price. Just like the 60D had to go down when the D7000 appeared, but the D7000 held its price tag. And just like the D700 had to go down when the 5D2 appeared, but the 5D2 held its price tag.


* July 2008: Nikon launches D700 at $3000
* Sep 2008: Canon launches much better 5D2 at $2700
* Dec 2008: D700 has fallen to $2320, 5D2 still $2700
http://camelcamelcamel.com/Nikon-12-1MP-FX-Format-Digital-3-0-Inch/product/B001BTCSI6
http://camelcamelcamel.com/Canon-21-1MP-Frame-Digital-Camera/product/B001G5ZTLS

aug-2010: Canon launches 60D at $1400
sep-2010: Nikon launches D7000 at $1200; it's better in some areas (noise, DR, color) but worse in others (mpix, video, swivel screen)
oct-2010: 60D has fallen to $1250, D7000 remains at $1200
since jan-2011: 60D almost always cheaper than D7000
http://camelcamelcamel.com/Canon-60D-3-0-Inch-18-135mm-Standard/product/B0040JHVC2
http://camelcamelcamel.com/Nikon-16-2MP-DX-Format-Digital-3-0-Inch/product/B0042X9LC4


My point is. This is not something that "always happens". This is something that "always happens to the loser".


----------



## Bosman (Sep 18, 2012)

How can i regret it? I have used it a lot! I was willing to pay $3500 then and know i could have waited for price to drop but i had events i wanted this camera for and I wanted to get familiar with it for this wedding season and i was able to. This just makes it easier to order a second 5DM3 which is my next goal next to the sigma 35L.


----------



## Sony (Sep 18, 2012)

5D MKiii price drops? I bought one at 3,499.00 in June and love it. I will sell my old 50D to get another 5D MKiii. LOL.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 18, 2012)

NormanBates said:


> Eimajm said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone surely knows than when a product is released it is priced above the market value with the intention of dropping it later. This happens with every new product, those who bought it at the release price are prepared to pay the higher premium. The price drop was expected as is with every other body and lens.
> ...



You're counting the 5D Mark III as "dropping in price" when it only happened one day and then went back up to where it was in April? And only ONE vendor? Interesting.


----------



## awinphoto (Sep 18, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> NormanBates said:
> 
> 
> > Eimajm said:
> ...



And that's also on the same token calling the 5d3 the "loser" camera... Market prices will change and special promotion and ebay will change... I dont think anyone in their right mind thinks the 5d3 is a hands down loser all around... Quite the opposite in many reviews and comparisons... But you wont convince some people...


----------



## Tammy (Sep 18, 2012)

This is ridiculous. So it dropped $50 across most authorized vendors in 6 months and everyone rejoices. $150 through 3rd party possibly/likely vendors with no warranty? minus well buy it on ebay with no warranty, going new for about $3,000 and buy a squaretrade warranty.

I've enjoyed my 5D3 and the higher quality photos and the advanced performance it has delivered for me in 6 months over my 5D2. I wouldn't have waited 6 months for $50. I did jump on that Adorama stock clearance though and will sell it for profit. =)


----------



## Tammy (Sep 18, 2012)

Being realistic, I'd also like to point out the D700 was NOT a clear loser to the 5D2. DxO would argue otherwise, as well as enough reviews. The D700 was a better all around camera, much the same as the 5D3 is etc.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 18, 2012)

My question is why people paid full price for 5D3. I guess that's because they believe 3500 is right price for them. What's going on here is many people don't think 3500 is the right price and did buy 5D3 @ full price. Thus, Canon or dealers have to drop the price.
I didn't get the the best deal but I also got my 5D3 under 3K. I honestly envy those people got the best price. However, I just feel fine and happy for those people got great deal.
For me there is nothing wrong for Canon and those people paid at full price for 5D3.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 18, 2012)

Tammy said:


> This is ridiculous. So it dropped $50 across most authorized vendors in 6 months and everyone rejoices. $150 through 3rd party possibly/likely vendors with no warranty? minus well buy it on ebay with no warranty, going new for about $3,000 and buy a squaretrade warranty.
> 
> I've enjoyed my 5D3 and the higher quality photos and the advanced performance it has delivered for me in 6 months over my 5D2. I wouldn't have waited 6 months for $50. I did jump on that Adorama stock clearance though and will sell it for profit. =)



I think you have some mistakes. Adorama is a Canon authorized dealer and the price is 2749, $750USD different. Two weeks ago Beach Camera another Canon authorized dealer offered 2800, $700USD different. 5D3 price from many authorized dealers are around 3K nowadays. You can see deals under 3K easily.
You may not care about the 5D3 market now, so you don't know what's going on for 5D3 market. However, your post will give people wrong information.


----------



## erwinrm (Sep 18, 2012)

A policy that works for me is to forget the price after I buy an item. 

Prior to buying the item, I would already have spent days, maybe weeks, researching and reading reviews. I've already decided that I wanted it, and that I'm going to get it. Done.


----------



## Plato the Wise (Sep 18, 2012)

I paid full price and have no regrets. Early adopters always pay more and I am 100% OK with that. Hunting and or waiting for bargains just isn't my thing. And I feel more comfortable supporting my local store, who then support me by answering questions and helping out when needed.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 18, 2012)

Plato the Wise said:


> I paid full price and have no regrets. Early adopters always pay more and I am 100% OK with that. Hunting and or waiting for bargains just isn't my thing. And I feel more comfortable supporting my local store, who then support me by answering questions and helping out when needed.



That's great attitude. I didn't have the thought to support my local store till few years ago. Now I am trying to buy stuff from my city.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 18, 2012)

erwinrm said:


> A policy that works for me is to forget the price after I buy an item.
> 
> Prior to buying the item, I would already have spent days, maybe weeks, researching and reading reviews. I've already decided that I wanted it, and that I'm going to get it. Done.



Ditto! !!!! +10


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 18, 2012)

I did the smart thing and bought mine off evilbay for 3099$. Got to use it for a few jobs and the price drop didn't hurt me too much.

Its all good but I will be picking up a second 5D3 soon. 8)


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 18, 2012)

Dylan777 said:


> For those whose paid full price on 5D III, how do you feel about the 5D III price drop at Adorama Ebay store?
> 
> I'll go first. I'm one of the millions people placed a pre-order right after the announcement - YES the very 1st patch with "light leak" ;D ;D issues....I have mixed feeling for Canon when I saw the price drop.
> 
> ...



A little bit annoying, although at least I paid around $3175 not $3499 which would've been BAD. I did get the whole summer out it, just took about 7000 shots this weekend even. So I certainly made use of it during the time to which the price finally solidly plummeted. I kinda of expected it to drop by now so I sort of knew what I was doing, to an extent, although I figured it would be more like $2999 not $2750 already, which is yet another $250 lower.

I know they are business but you sure do feel like they try to cripple as much as they can just barely get away with and nickel and dime just as much as they can. I guess it sort of works for them, for a while at least, but they sort of already gave back the take the world by storm 5D2 video thing and so on and they sure do have a very restless and not terribly loyal in the slightest user base now, overall, IMO. I hear plenty of Canon users (including working pros) not always recommending newbies to go for Canon these days while say back in 2005 they'd all say get Canon.

But tech does often drop like this, cameras haven't maybe so often before, but look at computer stuff or TVs and such, the early adopter always gets hosed so you either need it now and pay or you wait.


----------



## V8Beast (Sep 18, 2012)

I couldn't care less. Resale value is the last thing on my mind when I buy a new body. I've shot dozens of gigs since picking up my MK3, so its more than paid for itself at this point. Not having to deal with the miserable ergonomics, AF, burst rate, and handling of my old 5DC for the last six months has been well worth the $750 I paid. I'd do it all over again in a heartbeat. 

I figure the 5D3 will be my primary body for the next 3-4 years, then be relegated to backup duty for another 2-3 years, so it will be damn near worthless by the time I'm ready to sell it anyway


----------



## NormanBates (Sep 19, 2012)

Tammy said:


> This is ridiculous. So it dropped $50 across most authorized vendors in 6 months and everyone rejoices. $150 through 3rd party possibly/likely vendors with no warranty? minus well buy it on ebay with no warranty, going new for about $3,000 and buy a squaretrade warranty.



It dropped up to $750 from Adorama.
B&H has the kit at $200 below its original price, plus they'll throw $160 worth of goodies for free. Body-only just $40 below original price, but same $160 free goodies for that one too.

The D800 hasn't gone down one penny.

Yes, the 5D3 is the loser in this round, unless you absolutely don't care about price.
This doesn't mean it's a bad camera at all, just not as good as it would have to be to sell well at the price Canon set. It could become a winner if its price dropped permanently to $2750.


----------



## suburbia (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm seeing the well known UK high street shop that I bought mine from at full price of £3500 in April now advertising online discount price of £2671.99 in September (not sure what instore price is but they are a respected high street retailer and certainly not dodgy), I'm seeing other retailers with even cheaper prices.

My gut feeling is that this is a sudden big drop and indicates panic. I'm not one to care about price drops over long periods of time or a larger drop mid-life when new products start to ramp up (I had my EOS 5D for 5 years and bought close to the release date) but I now feel aggrieved at having jumped at the MKIII (I was about to go travelling and that pushed me) and I am still paying the monthly payments and I don't earn money from my camera so that may provide a different view point as a non-pro customer.

Once bitten twice shy as they say


----------



## Razor2012 (Sep 19, 2012)

Cameras aren't losers, they're just objects. What we make of these things in our own minds dictates what's right and wrong for us. I have no regrets paying top dollar when the 5DIII first came out. As stated previously, early adopters usually do. I would sooner get to use the item (in this case a camera) and get good use out of it rather than sit around moping and waiting for a price drop. You have to live life until you retire, not wait until that time comes.


----------



## suburbia (Sep 19, 2012)

sure but a nearly a third off a price drop in 5 months? That is quite a big repositioning in my view. 

There is nothing I can do about it and I have taken lots of photos with my MK III and enjoyed it more than the MK II (although its now in repairs for 4 weeks due to the joystick falling off, something that Ive never had to do with a Canon camera in 25 years)... 

Just that Canon wont be able to get away with doing it too often!


----------



## etg9 (Sep 19, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> Cameras aren't losers, they're just objects...



Tell that to my camera. I leave it at home and tell it to look for work, go out and get a job. When I get home it's still sitting in the same place, didn't even move one bit. I suspect that some of my booze is missing but it just sits there and does nothing when I question it.

Also, I don't get all this about a price drop. I understand that there was a sweet one day sale. I understand that people are selling it for cheaper than when it came out. However, BH price today is $3464. OMGWTFBBQ!!! A whole $36 down the drain from buying the camera on day 1. Why does god hate me? If I had just put that $36 in the bank I would have made $0.29 and been able to put a down payment on a pack of gum. 

I am not a pro and just bought it because I wanted to and the fact I'm trying to up my picture taking prowess. I thought that the camera I got was worth $3500 and that the specs and early tid bits sounded worth it. After using the camera I can say it does everything I want it to and I get some really great captures with it. I'm super happy and still feel it's worth it. I hope people get it for cheaper as it doesn't make my pictures any different. I'll still be really happy and maybe some friends can pick one up as well. Maybe I can get more cool backgrounds that I made myself.

If I just had $36 this would be so much better, but it's all I could do under the circumstances.


----------



## rpt (Sep 19, 2012)

jalbfb said:


> Meh...


+1000


----------



## PabloHoneySF (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh my God, people. It was a _one day sale on eBay _ from Adorama. Many of you are supposing some grand Canon conspiracy. I just read it as Adorama overordered and are clearing inventory for both the D600 and 6D. It is just ONE retailer for just ONE day! All the presuppositions about Canon's demise are silly. 

It does suck for those who paid $3500, but it seems like most of those people are professionals who appreciate the quality of the camera and use it as a work tool. Anyone else, you thought the camera was worth that much so you paid that price for it. Now please just go out, shoot with it and enjoy it for crissakes


----------



## davidson (Sep 19, 2012)

I think this price point is what Canon originally intended to sell the mk3 at. They just used a market skimming pricing strategy to capitalize on the all the hype surrounding the looong anticipated release and the willingness of the early adopters to pay the premium. but now, they either reached their target or demand has fallen off so they went to the real price that they intended. maybe they originally intended $2500 and will go lower in another few months, but that is unlikely due to the new 6d


----------



## bearbooth (Sep 19, 2012)

I brought mine when it first came out in Hong Kong, 5d3 with 24-105 kit for around US$4400.

No regrets, I took it on our honeymoon a week later.

It replaced my 40D kit set.

the only pain now is I'm spending $$$$ buying more lens and accessories.

so far:
5d3
24-105 f4
50mm 1.4
70-200 f4 IS (amazed)
remote transceivers for shutter and remote flash
430EX flash (from friend)
ND filters and attachments
1.4x extender Kenko
Q strap
3 camera bags (1 for travelling, 1 sling bag everyday use, 1 shoulder bag for 5d3&50mm 1.4)


----------



## Axilrod (Sep 19, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> My question is why people paid full price for 5D3. I guess that's because they believe 3500 is right price for them. What's going on here is many people don't think 3500 is the right price and did buy 5D3 @ full price. Thus, Canon or dealers have to drop the price.
> I didn't get the the best deal but I also got my 5D3 under 3K. I honestly envy those people got the best price. However, I just feel fine and happy for those people got great deal.
> For me there is nothing wrong for Canon and those people paid at full price for 5D3.



I paid full price because that's the only price you could get it for at the time.


----------



## suburbia (Sep 19, 2012)

etg9 said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Cameras aren't losers, they're just objects...
> ...



sure, funny take on hysterics when there isn't any, but yeah you are ignoring a more than a 25% drop in the retail price within 5 months in the UK as shown by a respected high street retailer that tends toward the higher end of pricing not some internet cowboy outfit or ebay. 

Such a sudden drop is not a normal way to handle a high end product and shows problems with the original price point and Canon will not be able to mis-position a new release too often in future with out getting a bad name for itself.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 19, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> Tammy said:
> 
> 
> > This is ridiculous. So it dropped $50 across most authorized vendors in 6 months and everyone rejoices. $150 through 3rd party possibly/likely vendors with no warranty? minus well buy it on ebay with no warranty, going new for about $3,000 and buy a squaretrade warranty.
> ...



I didn't make a mistake, most is still most. It was the proper english vocabulary word to use. Two is nowhere near most. And basically those two had a limited time sale.

Please post links to the many authorized dealers at $3,000 or even better the ones that can be found EASILY under $3,000. I sure couldn't find them when I looked last week. If this were in fact true, no one would need to complain about the price of the 5D3. As of last week auctions on ebay for new gray market 5D3's without warranty would close at around $2,900+ shipping. I don't see any point in bidding on gray market cameras on ebay when one could easily purchase from a reputable store for less with warranty. So please help out all those who want a 5D3 by guiding them to these vendors.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 19, 2012)

PabloHoneySF said:


> Oh my God, people. It was a _one day sale on eBay _ from Adorama. Many of you are supposing some grand Canon conspiracy. I just read it as Adorama overordered and are clearing inventory for both the D600 and 6D. It is just ONE retailer for just ONE day! All the presuppositions about Canon's demise are silly.



I have tried to point this out to people in this thread several times (as have others). It's funny how that goes and rather telling --- all these people continuing to reply to this post, no matter how many point out the fact that it was a ---1 day sale --- people read the OP and I guess they assume he works for canon or something because they believe it without question. What it really shows me is these people are not in the market for a FF camera, much less a 5d3 because if you were you'd be paying attention to what the prices are!!!!! Are deals gonna pop up? You bethca! Sandisk just had a great instant rebate offer on CF cards, does that mean SAndisk is in trouble? No, it just means they had a sale. Business's do that when they want to spark sales, or like this poster said, over ordered, or ----just simply want to make room for the lesser priced items (like the d600 and 6d).


----------



## suburbia (Sep 19, 2012)

I have tried to point this out to people in this thread several times (as have others). It's funny how that goes and rather telling --- 
[/quote]

right so what do you say of the widespread more than 25% drop in retail price within 5 months in the UK then?


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 19, 2012)

davidson said:


> I think this price point is what Canon originally intended to sell the mk3 at. They just used a market skimming pricing strategy to capitalize on the all the hype surrounding the looong anticipated release and the willingness of the early adopters to pay the premium. but now, they either reached their target or demand has fallen off so they went to the real price that they intended. maybe they originally intended $2500 and will go lower in another few months, but that is unlikely due to the new 6d



I think you want to see what you want to see - despite the point that the $2750 price tag was a one day sale!!!!

the actual price is still the same ---evidence is here 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847545-REG/Canon_5260A002_EOS_5D_Mark_III.html - $3459

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Canon+-+EOS+5D+Mark+III+22.3-Megapixel+Digital+SLR+Camera+-+Black/4839357.p;jsessionid=5E1F43A943729C91C917791B32D184C4.bbolsp-app01-57?id=1218541224336&skuId=4839357&st=Canon%205D%20Mark%20III&cp=1&lp=1 - $3459

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Frame-Full-HD-Digital-Camera/dp/B007FGYZFI $3459

http://www.adorama.com/ICA5DM3.html $3459

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii $3499

http://www.calumetphoto.com/eng/product/canon_eos_5d_mark_iii_22_3megapixel_dslr_body/ec2710 $3499

seeing a pattern here????? of course the longer a product is on the market the longer stores have to make some crazy deals --- and the more time its on the market the more time consumers have to search for these crazy deals. But the price is what it is ---and thats what it started at --- $3500..many had the good old $40 rebate, and yeah many had the a bigger rebate if you bought the camera with a printer. But fact is...the atual price has not dropped!

what I also find funny is how the countless posts of people pleased with their purchase have praised the camera, and were very pleased with the purchase and don't really care about pricing politics because they've either already made their money back and then some or have preserved memories that are precious to them with the camera...


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 19, 2012)

suburbia said:


> I have tried to point this out to people in this thread several times (as have others). It's funny how that goes and rather telling ---



right so what do you say of the widespread more than 25% drop in retail price within 5 months in the UK then?
[/quote]

I don't live in the UK, so I don't know what the UK is doing ---I do know that the canon official site lists the MSRP at $3500 --- and major retailers also list it at $3500 (or $3449 with rebate)


----------



## Invertalon (Sep 19, 2012)

I personally don't mind it... I used the camera for a paid shoot that required me to shoot at ISO 6400 and 12,800... The came out wonderful. I got paid $700 for the job so it more than paid itself by buying it when I did.

I will be using it in December at another paid shoot for the same company, for another $800 or so. So thankfully getting some income offsets the fact the price is dropping on it for me ;D


----------



## mirekti (Sep 19, 2012)

The fact is many still consider this price to be too high.
For example one could get it from authorized dealer from ebay for US $3,119.00
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Canon-EOS-5D-Mark-III-Digital-SLR-Camera-Black-Body-Only-Brand-New-USA-/190727271180?pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item2c683b330c
There were only two, but the one which is not sold is been there for some time already.

...and this is a $380 price drop from the initally annouced one.


----------



## cliffwang (Sep 20, 2012)

Tammy said:


> cliffwang said:
> 
> 
> > Tammy said:
> ...



Just FYI

http://slickdeals.net/newsearch.php?forumchoice%5B%5D=4&forumchoice%5B%5D=9&forumchoice%5B%5D=10&forumchoice%5B%5D=13&forumchoice%5B%5D=25&forumchoice%5B%5D=30&forumchoice%5B%5D=38&forumchoice%5B%5D=39&forumchoice%5B%5D=41&forumchoice%5B%5D=44&forumchoice%5B%5D=53&forumchoice%5B%5D=54&q=Canon+Mark+III&showposts=0&archive=0&firstonly=1

Few deals for 5D3 body only are under 3K. Many great combo deals. I got my combo deal and sold 24-105mm / 600EX-RT. My cost for 5D3 + 32GB CF card is 2900. Many people did same thing. Check those posts.

By the way, you don't need to waste your time to give a list of those OFFICAL 5D3 product webpages of authorized dealers. That's not the channel people get deals for 5D3. Check those deal sharing websites.


----------



## psolberg (Sep 20, 2012)

when you can have a D800 for less, I don't know why the price after drop wasn't the MSRP to begin with.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Sep 20, 2012)

cliffwang said:


> Tammy said:
> 
> 
> > cliffwang said:
> ...



only did that because many people seem to see these deals as an official price reduction, which it isn't! Definitely keep posting the deals, when the time is right to pick up a second mk3 saving a little dough wouldn't be a bad thing  again though, I was just pointing out the fact that the actual canon MSRP hasn't changed.

Also, while its nice to hear from the 'oh i would never buy it at that price crowd, just a friendly reminder that this topic is for those who have purchased the dang thing!!! There are many threads on this forum dedicated to the whole "I won't buy this ever for $3500 (which I always find it funny that people quibble about a few hundred on a 3K piece of equipment!!!)" topic. this is for those who have bought it, and mostly for those who were early adopters that paid the full price no rebate. It's asking " For those whose paid full price on 5d III, how do you feel about the price drop?" --- not if you haven't bought it would you buy it for a few hundred less... just saying


----------



## rporterfield (Sep 20, 2012)

How do I feel? I feel happy for those that were able to take advantage of the deal and get this great camara. I am also happy that I have been able to use it all summer.


----------



## TAF (Sep 20, 2012)

rporterfield said:


> How do I feel? I feel happy for those that were able to take advantage of the deal and get this great camara. I am also happy that I have been able to use it all summer.



+1


----------

